
Scientists Map the Brain, Gene by Gene - robg
http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/17-04/ff_brainatlas?currentPage=all
======
sown
"Before a single brain was dissected, back when the atlas was still purely
hypothetical, _Allan Jones realized that the most difficult challenges
wouldn't be scientific. All the necessary tools were available, and there were
no theoretical obstacles._ "

I bet that is like a lot of problems we face. If only we had the resources...

Can you think of any sort of obstacle like this that could be solved by
robotics/automation.

------
spoiledtechie
Those are some freakish pictures. Makes me realize how insignificant I really
am. Almost makes me want to just stop living cause one day they will have my
brain on the table.

Where do I remove my self from the list of brains to be used? <\--Joke.

~~~
katz
Yeah. The way they used the photos was kinda disrespectful (IMHO). They used
it as rotten would use photos (sensationalist). This paragraph irritates me:

"The human brain is surprisingly bloody. I've worked in neuroscience labs, and
I'm used to seeing brains that are stored in glass jars filled with
formaldehyde, the preserved tissue a lifeless gray. But this brain—removed
from a warm body just a few hours ago—looks bruised, its folds stained purple.
Blood drips from the severed stem, forming puddles on the stainless steel
table."

If they used a photo of the brain for a reasonable purpose (e.g. showing
different areas) it would be acceptable. The way they did it was just
tasteless.

